# Regarding Visa / Entry Permit Process



## mertkanozyurek (Apr 14, 2017)

Dear All,

First of all greetings to everyone!

I got an offer from a 5-Star hotel. Accepted and now I am waiting for getting my entry permit/visa.

But I need your advice, generally how long does it take this process ?

Additionaly last year I was working in Qatar (another GCC country). Do you think would it be an advantage to get visa ? At the same time I will be working in a property which is managed by same hotel chain with Qatar (owners are different but the chain is same)

Thanks in advance
Regards,


----------



## mertkanozyurek (Apr 14, 2017)

Still no answer ??! Thnx a lot...


----------



## wha (Nov 30, 2016)

I know the frustration of waiting, but it's really hard to tell. Hopefully you'll get it soon.

HTH


----------

